# Sexing Nicaraguense



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Got two Nics a few months ago. Always thought I had two females. Each sticks to half the tank.

#1 was always larger and more dominant. It is about 3.5" now. Starting to get gold in color. Maybe some very slight blue around the head. Dark horizontal line and spot. Also some black spot on body at base of dorsal.










#2 Has recently caught up in size and stands up to #1 instead of running. #2 even instigates sometimes. Spot is dark but horizontal line is lighter now. Not as colorful as #1. #2 seems to have slight red in the dorsal and tail.


















These are both (assumed low quality) LFS fish. I'm now thinking #1 is female and #2 is a male. #1 is aggressive towards almost evertone in the tank. #2 only towards #1. What do you think?

Thanks....Bill


----------



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

2 Females.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Leviathan64 said:


> 2 Females.


I hope so. My tank cant support a large male and a breeding pair.

They dont like each other very much. I have been trying to get rid of one locally but no takers.
Right now they respect each others territory, but I see a battle in the future.

...Bill


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's an updated pic of #2. Really growing fast now and getting color. I more now tham ever think its a male.










....Bill


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Leviathan64 said:


> 2 Females.


why do you say 2 females? both male and female have the stripe at a young point in there life.

IMO they are both males, judging by the lack of blue on the face, and the spotting in the fins (in the first pics it looks like they are just coming in, not black yet.


----------



## Romble (Apr 11, 2007)

its hard to say.. i think i have a male but check out the different look of the Nic 2 months ago and now... he is about 6-7 inches.. looked female now looks male with his markings..

2 months ago first 2 pics



















Today 2 pics


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Great lookin Nic!!

Here is someone else's gorgeous Wild pair.










The Male's spots in the finnage look like yours. My #2 is getting those spots too.

Guess we will see as they mature....Bill


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Today they are hanging out together. May be a pair after all.

But then again my female HRP lays eggs for her female Elliotti "friend". Same with a female centrachus and female convict who built a nest together. LOL

....Bill


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Romble definately has a male, no question. They all start out looking like females, but if you look closely when they're young you can sometimes see the cross hatch pattern starting on the scales of the males.... Notice how the scales are lined with black on a male but not on females....


----------

